# nutrients, pH and ppm



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, My plant is rockin'... now I'm questioning the guide I got with the caddy. It is stating that for ppm:

If plant is < 2" tall no nutrients.
3-6" tall 300-500ppm
7-15" tall 600-1000ppm
Taller than 16" 1200-1500 ppm

pH I was given this chart on here. (see below)

I am using Dyna-Gro as my plant is just over 9" tall now. Someone said which recipe you using, but I am just using the dyna-Gro nothing else due to ignorance?. As you can see in the pic below, I have bottles of nutes but not sure what is for what and afraid of doing too much.

I did plunge into the deep end, so to speak, since my ppm was only 171 and I added enough Dyna-Gro to put the ppm to 969 and then balanced the pH to 5.5. ((Crossing fingers toes and eyes!!!  ) 

Please, give me input!!! I need direction here... where's Wilson, GD that ball?!?!?!?!? He's the one that got this thing rolling...((LOL)) (Pun intended)


----------



## KADE (Nov 3, 2006)

the ppm sounds fine... it can get a lot higher... up to ~2000 when the plants are mature...  ph at 5.5 in hydro won't kill nething.. u should be fine


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2006)

I found this helpful-http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/GH_Feed-Chart.pdf


----------

